# Spotted a Deal on the Sony 300



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Spotted this deal on a Sony 300 (yes, last year's model) while doing some research for a friend who's looking for a library-capable reader for her granddaughters. $139, includes the Sony lighted cover and a charger. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-Reader-Digital-Book-PRS300-Value-Bundle/12425705


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

For two weeks (until Nov. 27th) the newer pocket reader (PRS-350) is $150 instead of $180.  I ordered the pink one last night.  She might get a better deal on a cover for the 300 though.  M-Edge has reduced prices on covers for the older Sony models.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> For two weeks (until Nov. 27th) the newer pocket reader (PRS-350) is $150 instead of $180. I ordered the pink one last night. She might get a better deal on a cover for the 300 though. M-Edge has reduced prices on covers for the older Sony models.


That's a good deal, and would be great with the pink lighted cover (I _*loved*_ my Sony lighted cover, but I've said that before!), but price was a big factor (the 3G Kindle was too much $$ at $189, plus she wanted library access). She was looking at the Augen reader on QVC - I told her to step away from QVC for a reader, and that LCD probably isn't the way to go unless they'll be using it for more than reading. Told her the Sony 300 or the refurbed nook was the best options right now for library access.


----------

